# Hell Blades - What bases to use?



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Greetings fellow Chaosmongers,

So - Having recently acquired two Hell Blades, I have come to the realization last night that there are two facts, that I somehow missed when buying them:

1) There are no flying bases accompanying them
2) There are no slots for the flyer base, or any base for that matter, in the actual model.

So here's my predicament; I have scoured the net and there seems to be two different options; Either I use the same stands that a Doomsday Ark for Necrons use or I use a proper flying base, such as the one a Helldrake uses.

The problem recide in how much cutting, filing and drilling I would have to do to make the above options happen. Is there anyone out there who also owns a Hell Blade - If so, I would love to hear how you solved this little predicament.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

This thought had come to my mind, but unfortunately I have not yet been able to get my mitts on a blade. But what I was going to do was put 4 pins into the top x of a flyer base and then the matching holes in the bottom of th blade. But alas no model so not sure if this would work. But it would cause minimal damage.
Hope it helps nord
Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Doomsday Arks are not fliers, and use the round stands reserved for skimmers. Hell Blades should be using the correct flier base.

To do as little damage as possible, you could measure the height of a flying base, and then find a company online that makes sturdy acryllic rods, and then just pin/glue to the top of one.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Forge World bases its' flyers with pieces of rod stuck onto bases - I imagine Xabre has the right of it.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Flyers must go on flyer bases according to BRB, unless they are FMC, then it seems hit and miss.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> But what I was going to do was put 4 pins into the top x of a flyer base and then the matching holes in the bottom of th blade.


You know what? That's not a bad idea! I think I might explore this one!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I'd try to create a greenstuff cradle for the underside possible with a magnet in the middle. 

I've had good luck in the past using greenstuff, oil, and plastic wrap. Put a blob of greenstuff on the item to be attached, in this case a flying base. Cover the model section in plastic wrap, put a little olive oil or similar on it. Then press the green stuff onto the plastic covered model. This should create an exact negative form. 

If you added a magnet to the model and green stuff then magnetism+perfect fit should help.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

my Hellblade, that I purchased about 2 years ago from FW, came with a resin/plastic "block" for a new flight stand to slot into.

the hellblade would then sit on the block - since there is no built in slot as you mentioned.

However Magnets or something could work better and it just sitting on top.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What Fallen said. As far as I'm aware that resin block should fit the flying stand that other flyers come with, and it should also be included in every flyer kit that forgeworld sells. 

Assuming you got it from them, you could try contacting them. It sounds like a mistake and they're usually pretty good about fixing those.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Serpion5 said:


> As far as I'm aware that resin block should fit the flying stand that other flyers come with, and it should also be included in every flyer kit that forgeworld sells.





Fallen said:


> my Hellblade, that I purchased about 2 years ago from FW, came with a resin/plastic "block" for a new flight stand to slot into.


Huh. I didn't get one of those - You got a photo of it, just so i can figure out if I want to get one or just start my own approach?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Huh. I didn't get one of those - You got a photo of it, just so i can figure out if I want to get one or just start my own approach?


Sadly not, I built a couple of thunderbolt fighters as a commission and they both included it though. These were models that existed before the flying stand as well.


----------

